# collection löschen



## TobiTo (23. April 2003)

Schon wieder ich,

eine ganz simple nb Frage: habe eine collection (public) und will, das eine Prozedur sie löscht, bevor sie neu gefüllt wird.

Wenn die collection aber noch nicht angelegt, sprich item1 noch nicht existiert, gibts einen Fehler, schon bei der Überprüfung der collection.

- wie kann ich Prüfen, ob eine collection schon existiert?
- oder: wie kann ich eine collection (egal ob schon gefüllt) immer leeren?

Schon mal danke!!!


----------



## TobiTo (24. April 2003)

ok, Problem gelöst!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. April 2003)

Servus!

Kannst du dann auch bitte die Lösung posten!

Danke im vorraus!

Gruss Tom


----------



## TobiTo (24. April 2003)

Klar,  

collection heißt z.B. coll1




```
Set coll1 = New Collection
```

Gruß Tobi


----------

